# Posting a poll



## SteveDendura (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd like to start a poll, but I don't know how. How do you put the names/titles at the top of the poll?

(I probably just overlooked something)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Drew (Nov 12, 2008)

When you go to the "new post" dialogue, underneith the window you enter data in, there's a box that says "include a poll" - check that.


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> When you go to the "new post" dialogue, underneith the window you enter data in, there's a box that says "include a poll" - check that.


 
Thanks for the reply. I did check that. Where do I put the "candidates" that a person taking the poll would check?

Whenever I've done a poll I've seen a place to "vote" at the top. That's what I'm asking about....


----------



## El Caco (Nov 13, 2008)

After you post the thread you will be redirected to create the poll options.


----------

